# Sunday's Show and Tell...4/23/17....Copake week



## jd56 (Apr 23, 2017)

Tis the season for some of the largest bike swaps.
Hope those that are attending do well.

I for one have never been to Copake or the other two largest swaps. It would probably be too overwhelming for my small brain.

So, let's see what classics you have found this past week.
Whether it be bike related or not. 
Please include pictures as we do love pictures!

Found these two items across the lake in my neighborhood. House was going up for sale and the family was cleaning out the garage.
Kids stroller and sled.

Also, found these late last Sunday, Elgin Deluxe twin light, another cycle truck project.












Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kstone (Apr 23, 2017)

jd56 said:


> Tis the season for some of the largest bike swaps.
> Hope those that are attending do well.
> 
> I for one have never been to Copake or the other two largest swaps. It would probably be too overwhelming for my small brain.
> ...



Ohhhhh my god can I tell you how lovely your twin is and how jealous I am.


Edit:my phone's a jerk and autocorrects terribly


----------



## tech549 (Apr 23, 2017)

picked up a couple of your run of the mill ballooners this past week.my first iver Johnson,and really don't know how I ended up with the falcon as it changed hands like 3 times in a day ,but it completes my collection of these tank bikes.and many thanks to Robert riley,dfa242,and jd56


----------



## jd56 (Apr 23, 2017)

Kstone said:


> Ohhhhh my god can I tell you how lovely your twin is and how jealous I am.
> 
> 
> Edit:my phone's a jerk and autocorrects terribly



Its ok, I have the same guy in my phone that decides what I want to say.
Daggum phone!
And I'm glad you like the bike.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## XBPete (Apr 23, 2017)

tech549 said:


> picked up a couple of your run of the mill ballooners this past week.my first iver Johnson,and really don't know how I ended up with the falcon as it changed hands like 3 times in a day ,but it completes my collection of these tank bikes.and many thanks to Robert riley,dfa242,and jd56
> 
> View attachment 455246




That Falcon should be getting frequent flyer miles from Bikeflights! Great pair Paul!


----------



## mike j (Apr 23, 2017)

Good times at Copake on Friday. Said to myself," Self, no bikes for you today". You know how that ended. Picked up, amongst other things, this beautiful Wingbar frame. It has a couple of issues, which should be worked out this week, but, I think it is a work of art, just as it sits.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Apr 23, 2017)

Since Im not already busy as it is. We decided to build a fence yesterday.


----------



## John G04 (Apr 23, 2017)

Found both of these toolboxes in the garbage this week.Really like the patina on the craftsman toolbox.


----------



## bikeyard (Apr 23, 2017)

Joe Buffardi said:


> View attachment 455269 Since Im not already busy as it is. We decided to build a fence yesterday.



Looking good.  Law here is good side to the neighbor.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Apr 23, 2017)

Yes indeed! Good side to the neighbor!


----------



## The Admiral (Apr 23, 2017)

Got this Raleigh DL-1 at Copake. Needs a little work and I didn't need another project...but oh well, I've been wanting one for awhile


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickyd (Apr 23, 2017)

Got this today at Haysville KS swap ps shout out to Chris Ol Fart Jones for hooking me up.


----------



## moparrecyclers (Apr 23, 2017)

On my way to work today I stopped to look at a property that was for sale at got to go on a 40 acre walk. Found all sorts of treasures that I need to go back for but here are a few. 
Assuming Shelby Tank? Schwinn Chainguard and a 5 Gallon Test Measuring Can. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 23, 2017)

So as usual I told myself going into Copake, just buy the parts you're looking for, no more wheels, no incomplete,project bikes, and definitely no girls bikes. I failed again.  But the prices were so good Its impossible for me to say no. I spent my most of my time rummaging through the "St Jude donation tent".  That Columbia was sold to me for about what the reflector is worth. I got all this stuff at Copake for $360 and the delta light, the white wall tire and the older Troxel saddle came from other vendors and made up about 60% of that.  Crazy good deals.


----------



## mike j (Apr 23, 2017)

Shag's looks just dripping with enthusiasm for that photo. Nice haul, that St. Jude's tent had some really good deals.


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 23, 2017)

mike j said:


> Shag's looks just dripping with enthusiasm for that photo. Nice haul, that St. Jude's tent had some really good deals.



Yeah he was about as excited about what i picked up on the trip as I was about what he picked up.


----------



## tech549 (Apr 23, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> So as usual I told myself going into Copake, just buy the parts you're looking for, no more wheels, no incomplete,project bikes, and definitely no girls bikes. I failed again.  But the prices were so good Its impossible for me to say no. I spent my most of my time rummaging through the "St Jude donation tent".  That Columbia was sold to me for about what the reflector is worth. I got all this stuff at Copake for $360 and the delta light, the white wall tire and the older Troxel saddle came from other vendors and made up about 60% of that.  Crazy good deals.
> 
> View attachment 455326
> 
> ...



 was shags bringing them parts to your truck,i never say you with anything in yours hands,thats a good days take!!


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 23, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> Yeah he was about as excited about what i picked up on the trip as I was about what he picked up.
> 
> View attachment 455430



Yikes!!


----------



## 4scuda (Apr 23, 2017)

Got a couple sets of these siren helmets and signal belts from an estate. You could be safest and nerdiest kid on a bike.


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 23, 2017)

dfa242 said:


> Yikes!!



I still think my dogs acquisitions are better than what this guy paid actual money for.


----------



## mike j (Apr 23, 2017)

That photo doesn't quite do it justice. Here it is in all it's glory. I say, barely a flesh wound.


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 23, 2017)

Yeah,
Sometimes the camera puts on a few extra dings.
I'm sure it looks better in person.


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 23, 2017)

Yup, that baby'll make a nice boat anchor on the windiest of days.


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 23, 2017)

Bought this 60's (I think) single speed roadster. Not a fantastic find, but it's a "Vindec", my first ever grown-ups bicycle, and not a marque I see every day.


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 23, 2017)

dnc1 said:


> Bought this 60's (I think) single speed roadster. Not a fantastic find, but it's a "Vindec", my first ever grown-ups bicycle, and not a marque I see every day.
> 
> View attachment 455512



It cost about $12.81!


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 23, 2017)

mike j said:


> That photo doesn't quite do it justice. Here it is in all it's glory. I say, barely a flesh wound.
> 
> View attachment 455487
> 
> View attachment 455488




A good OA bath, some mild fender rolling, and a few parts and she'll be good as new! V/r Shawn


----------



## tech549 (Apr 23, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> I still think my dogs acquisitions are better than what this guy paid actual money for.
> 
> View attachment 455481



 chris that  purchase was just a diversion as he slipped the wingbar in his truck


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 23, 2017)

tech549 said:


> chris that  purchase was just a diversion as he slipped the wingbar in his truck



We sure had a couple of good laughs about it - it was good seeing you guys.


----------



## John zachow (Apr 23, 2017)

Picked this up today. Sweet lady got it in 1957 when she was 12. When her parents bought it for her. They paid 100.00 for it in 1957.


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 23, 2017)

Got this cool T from @Pookie42 and a neat wrench


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Apr 23, 2017)

Got a few smalls to finish my projects......


 

Then, to make more room, I got 4 of theses...


 
Then yesterday, These showed up....now I have 4 bikes in boxes...Time to get busy.


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 23, 2017)

mike j said:


> That photo doesn't quite do it justice. Here it is in all it's glory. I say, barely a flesh wound.
> 
> View attachment 455487
> 
> View attachment 455488



Its going to take a few cans I think.


----------



## tanksalot (Apr 23, 2017)

This is a mix of Copake finds. On my home from Copake finds & this morning finds .My photos are out or sequence of events. I'm to tired at this point to fix them . There is a few more things I forgot to put in the photos . Its nap time .


----------



## rustintime (Apr 23, 2017)

Picked this up today at the Long Beach cycle swap...


----------



## Jay81 (Apr 23, 2017)

Got my first Shur Spin this week.  Just haven't had time to put it on a bike yet.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Apr 23, 2017)

I almost forgot....I picked up a 1939 Colson Pamphlet....may come in handy for 1 of those bikes in the box.


----------



## tanksalot (Apr 23, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> Yeah he was about as excited about what i picked up on the trip as I was about what he picked up.
> 
> View attachment 455430



That makes me glad I'm bald . I hope the dogs ok .


----------



## tanksalot (Apr 23, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> I still think my dogs acquisitions are better than what this guy paid actual money for.
> 
> View attachment 455481



I think he got bit by a tick . It's the only way a person would buy that bike . But he will prove us all wrong.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Apr 23, 2017)

I found an add. to some lights i already had and a black  DELTA  Marionette lantern, the 3rd of the three colors they made.They were displayed 2 of each color hanging on a cardboard counter top point of purchase stand, wish I had one .


----------



## Kramai88 (Apr 23, 2017)

1973 Continental 

 1980 Varsity 

This 24 inch Monark no numbers any where that I can find




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 23, 2017)

The Gods smiled upon me this Sunday morning.
:eek:


----------



## marching_out (Apr 23, 2017)

Picked up a 2 speed hub and an oil can at an estate auction...no bikes though.


----------



## Krakatoa (Apr 23, 2017)

Thanks incajoe!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Apr 23, 2017)

Picked up a bunch of NOS New Departure stuff to add to my cabinet.


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 23, 2017)

I picked up this the first one just because of the thrill of winning something from Copake and that it is only the second time I have seen that badge.  The second one I didn't even know I won it until this morning when I decided to look at the Copake invoice.  I saw what the total was and said "WTF" until I viewed the details and saw that I won the second bike.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Apr 24, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> I picked up this the first one just because of the thrill of winning something from Copake and that it is only the second time I have seen that badge.  The second one I didn't even know I won it until this morning when I decided to look at the Copake invoice.  I saw what the total was and said "WTF" until I viewed the details and saw that I won the second bike.
> 
> View attachment 455789 View attachment 455793 View attachment 455790 View attachment 455792 View attachment 455791



I think the Airider Special was a heck of a deal, I know there's premiums and fees, but still. Beautiful bike.


----------



## morton (Apr 24, 2017)

Best "Find" Ever!

Actually I didn't find it, it found me.

Yesterday my wife planned a little family get together but unbeknownst to me, she had an ulterior motive, a little celebration of my 70th birthday.

Sitting on the deck, all of a sudden I'm presented with a cake and the happy birthday song.  I'm always at a lose when such things happen so there I sat squirming in my seat not knowing whether to eat, shxt, or go blind as the song progresses.

Finally it's over and I can feel a bit more at ease but no, we're not done yet.  

A large gift bag with plenty of tissue paper (not Kleenex or toilet tissue, but the multi colored gift type) appears at my feet.  Now I'm really embarrassed.

Everyone there knows I like to read and have way too many books, and I'm petrified it might be a Hillary Clinton biography or Al Gores _An Inconvenient Lie. _How will I act._..._.what can I say that won't make me look like an ungrateful bum?

Slowly unwrapping the paper, my suspense builds.  Too big for a book or books.  Pretty heavy. My Parkinson's goes into warp speed and I tremble as I peel away the acres of tissue paper.

Wow.....or as everyone on the cable reality(sic) shows says, awesome.

My sister in law's significant other Joe, made this amazing piece of artwork.  He chose the Schwinn logo because I usually have 1 or 2 World Sports sitting in the garage, and surprise, my name is John.

Hand cut lettering and instead of the typical bicycle image, he used a horn tank as the header. And I love the angled cursive John verses the block lettered  Bicycle Shop.  AND....it's 2 sided. And check out the Buy  Repair  Sell  hanger!

We mounted it quickly in the garage just to see how it looks and well.....you be the judge.  I will find a more appropriate place in the future but I wanted to see hanging.

Thanks Joe....and to my wife and others for making an unhappy occasion (turning 70) into one I won't want to forget.


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 24, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> The Gods smiled upon me this Sunday morning.
> :eek:View attachment 455747



Yeah right I feel like this is just more proof that there is no God.


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 24, 2017)

Two 36 Commanders in the span of a couple of days.
Those things are a dime a dozen.


----------



## Shawn Michael (Apr 24, 2017)

morton said:


> Best "Find" Ever!
> 
> Actually I didn't find it, it found me.
> 
> ...



Great sign! It shows lots of love from your family. Happy Birthday too.


----------



## morton (Apr 25, 2017)

Shawn Michael said:


> Great sign! It shows lots of love from your family. Happy Birthday too.




Thanks.....how true


----------

